# longworth chuck hardware



## sawdust99 (Jun 26, 2010)

Going to make a Longworth chuck and wanted to know who has the best chuck hardware? Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Best place for me is Amazon because I have already have an account there and don't have to fill out forms to buy things, I also get free 2 day shipping.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you making it from metal or wood?

I bought most of the metal stuff (bolts, wing nuts, etc) from Lowe's. I found nice pre-drilled rubber "corks" at the local Home Brewing Supply place.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

This is what you need. No nubs to bust your knuckles, and it won't take flight because it's still between centers until you're done…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Ron Brown (www.ronbrownsbest.com) sells components to replace the ones on his Longworth chucks. You can get all of the parts for your setup there.


----------

